# Visit at Popow



## Dido (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi all 

was last week able to stopp at Popow. 
Here are some pics what was actual in flower. 

Firast the Phrags. 

Dalessandroi 








Andrettae 












And a small Phalaenopsis gigantea with only about 200 flowers they think...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Martin (Nov 26, 2012)

The gigantea is so stunning. Unfourtunatly I saw the plant just not flowering.


----------



## Dido (Nov 26, 2012)

Here the often discussed Ho chi Minh alba 













Now here soem Hybrids. 
Hangianum X wenshanense If I remmember correct




Hangianum X godefroy 




Here are the group of the micranthum which he has already selected as Hakone posted before one of them but he said from a freind 




Delenatii vinicolor one of a lot of them 




Emersonii




Vietnamense 




here are a pic of a luco he bought as a clone of a black one from Japan. 
But tourned out to be a normal one for high price. The color is pure white not eloow as the light is terible in this room. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (Nov 26, 2012)

I go one with some I have forget the name enjoy...





































Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (Nov 26, 2012)

purpuratum 




tranlimenianum alba 




another one 




This are all great one I have seen. 
please enjoy


----------



## nathalie (Nov 26, 2012)

thank for the visit ! nice


----------



## Hakone (Nov 26, 2012)

Dido said:


> *Here are the group of the micranthum which he has already selected as Hakone posted before one of them but he said from a freind *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



old deutscher Sherlock Holmes , where are: Paph. emersonii albovariegata, Paph. gatrixianum album, Paph. vietnamense album . You did not see ?. The black leuco from Japan cost 2000 Euros.

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Hera (Nov 26, 2012)

Thats orchid heaven for sure. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 26, 2012)

Great pics. I now am going to have a look at his website and see if there are any more that I need to have in my collection!


----------



## Hakone (Nov 26, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> Great pics. I now am going to have a look at his website and see if there are any more that I need to have in my collection!



In his website is only half that he has actually


----------



## reivilos (Nov 26, 2012)

Omg!!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow, a lot of great plants!!!! Thanks!!

He has a nice eBay offering too!!! Jean


----------



## eggshells (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Dido, seems like you had a good visit. I love the micranthums. Planning on putting some sheet moss next year rather than some dried sphag for aesthetic purposes.


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 26, 2012)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing them. Buy anything well you were there?


----------



## Ruli (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you for the photos. What a temptation! How many did you buy?


----------



## Paphiolive (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for this visit. Interesting
Olivier


----------



## Dido (Nov 26, 2012)

Not much I did buy. 
Only 1 for me and a friend 
But it looks like a true one.:evil:

I wanted to buy one of this red micranthums but no way. 

I forget to take a nice thaianum with me. he has very big ones on offer at the moment 

He had some good looking normal micranhtum but I have some of them, so I will look for the red ones or will wait till he has flask to offer. 

By the way Popow told me that they have now tigrinums alba in asia


----------



## eggshells (Nov 26, 2012)

I see some pretty dark micranthums on the pic.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 26, 2012)

Lovely photos ! It's always worth to travel and visit Popow's nursery and yes, he offers half as much in his web shop than he has standing in the greenhouse.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes Christoph, I'd love to get that dark red micranthum. The only problem would be paying for it. Yes, a flask of the realy dark micranthum can be put on my Christmas list. Only problem is Santa already told me don't ask for anything else, or I might get coal in stocking.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the tour -- it must be quite a place!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the pics. Amazing!


----------



## Marc (Nov 27, 2012)

I hope to be able to visit Mr. Popow someday in the future. As far as Europe is concerned it's a piece of Orchid history.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I hope Popow returns to a US show with plants again.


----------

